# Schaltschrankkonfigurator mit Kabelkanalen



## Not-Aus (20 Oktober 2018)

Hallo Alle, gibt es sowas wie Rittal Konfigurator, Weidmueller Configurator, die auch Kabelkanale im Schrank "erläubt"?

Danke


----------



## Grisu122 (31 Januar 2019)

Hallo,

Die die zwei von dir genannten tools kenn ich leider nicht.

Bei uns wird aber der ganze Schaltschrank inklusive Kanäle, Geräte und Kupfer in EPLAN als 3D Zeichnung erstellt.

Lg

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A6003 mit Tapatalk


----------



## winnman (1 Februar 2019)

ich mach das in EPlan in 2D
Hab gerade nur einen etwas kleineren Verteiler hier, aber so mach ich das:


----------

